# Computer / HT / Office / etc.



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Thought you all might like to see how my computer room is set up. I know the pic is a bit dark and grainy but :huh:
The audio side is:
Sony STR-DE995 Receiver
RBH MC-414C Center
RBH MC-4C Main & Surround
RBH TS-10AP Sub
Computer stuff listed here http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...vices/193-whats-your-computer-s.html#post1213


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice little cozy setup there Mark... :T


----------

